# RSA 5 nozzle pressure



## Flying High (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi all,
I have Pitts S-1S with an RSA-5AD1 and I want to hook up my fuel pressure gauge. The gauge is a typical combo manifold pressure and fuel pressure gauge which is calibrated from 0 to 10PSI.
Can anyone tell me the nozzle pressure of a RSA-5AD1?
As my servo doesn't have a flow divider, it just feeds from a spider on the top of the servo to the injectors I'm thinking of taking the pressure off the head of the spider which will detect nozzle pressure.
Cheers,


----------

